# Raw feeding



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Been reading about raw feeding. I'm still in the early stages of my research. I find it all quite overwhelming to be honest.

Puzzle is currently on Wainwrights wet puppy food which he will eat if I add something more yummy to it such as a little grated cheese mixed through. I know that's not the best but it's all I can do to get him to eat it.

I was wondering about introducing some aspects of raw into his diet for variety and to see if he likes it any better. Bought some chicken wings with my food shop. Is it ok for him to have one? Do they need to be frozen and then defrosted first? I know you shouldn't mix kibble and raw in the same meal but what about wet food and raw?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just give Puzzle a raw chicken fresh, unfrozen chicken wing. It's fine for him. Replace one of his meals with it. I feed both mine with raw, but they do sometimes get our left overs but separately. Mine eat, eggs, chicken, salmon, mince beef, stewing steak, tripe ( a complete food for dogs) not the white tripe though, the real unprocessed stuff, fish, tinned tuna duck and so on. The only thing I'm careful with is lamb...its to rich for them. On the veggie front, they eat carrots, cauliflower, green beans, Apple, mango, banana, orange, raspberries, strawberries and cherries. For some reason they are not keen on offal. Hope this helps.


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you! That's great. I will try him with a chicken wing tonight then!


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow! He loved it! Fed him in the kitchen because I knew he would walk round with it and didn't want chicken juices all over the rug. We got off to a slow start as he had no idea what he was supposed to do with it. He took the whole thing in his mouth and wandered round the kitchen crying.

I sat on the floor with him and persuaded him to let me take it out of his mouth. Then I held it for him which was better. He was a little tentative at first but soon got the hang of it. It did take ages though, 45 mins in total! Once he finished he was looking for more. By this time my children's dinner was already late so I chopped another wing up for him which he ate in no time at all

Puzzle has been with us almost 3 months and this was the first meal he has ever completely finished!

What else can I try him with?


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Hi Becky. If your Google BARF diet (Bones and Raw Food) you will find lots of info and ideas. I used to make kind of raw 'burgers' from minced beef or chicken and grated veg. I froze and bagged them, then took one out per meal to defrost and feed. Each 'burger' was one portion. Easy! I gave chicken wings too.


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

beekeeper said:


> Hi Becky. If your Google BARF diet (Bones and Raw Food) you will find lots of info and ideas. I used to make kind of raw 'burgers' from minced beef or chicken and grated veg. I froze and bagged them, then took one out per meal to defrost and feed. Each 'burger' was one portion. Easy! I gave chicken wings too.


That sounds like a great idea. I will try that one too.


----------

